
Doomsday rule - transpiler
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_rule
======
teddyh
This might be interesting trivia, but it is more like a parlour trick, like
memorizing the digits of pi, than an actually useful algorithm. No programmer
should use this – just like all other date and time handling, (and sorting
algorithms, and so on), a proper library should be used instead of
implementing this in your own code.

~~~
WolfeReader
That's terrible advice. People who don't know sorting algorithms run the risk
of choosing the wrong one - like choosing an unstable sort for a UI because
it's faster.

It's like saying "Why learn math, since calculators exist?" The answer is that
you'll use it wrong _and not know it_ , like the cashier who divided by 3
instead of 2 on a half-off deal and got me an extra-large discount; she didn't
even know enough math to sense that the price was glaringly low.

